# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Looking to buy TF2 account w/Primeval Warrior and Cheater's lament

## Guyehh

Hello, im looking to buy steam account with Primeval Warrior and Cheater's lament.
can pay in keys/cash. (paypal).
-Primeval Warrior -Cheater's lament -not looking for account with alot of games.
feel free to add me, skype: guy.binyamin1

----------


## Guyehh

bumppppppppppppp

----------

